
Ask HN: What Social Media are you using outside HN? - mkirklions
Looking to hear where else you are visiting.<p>I flip between Reddit, HN, and instagram. Currently losing interest in IG since I feel like I see lots of repeated content.<p>Where else are you visiting?
======
rconti
Facebook: All the time. Virtually everyone I know, virtually every event I go
to, virtually every business I frequent keeps their content up to date. I
derive great value from it.

Twitter: Hate it with a passion. Primarily use it at conference and other such
ad-hoc gatherings. Impenetrable UX (I still have no idea how anything works
after 10 years of trying), impossible to get the feed working the way I want
it, horrible use of space (somehow way less efficient than Facebook even
though it's supposed to be for short messages), threading/replies/etc
impossible to follow.

Strava: Post all workouts (multiple per day between bicycle/run/peloton/etc).
Follow a handful of people. Non-addictive but I don't necessarily derive a ton
of enjoyment from it either. Great for tracking my workout data but the
'social' part is something i don't much care about either way.

Reddit: Almost never; makes me feel like an old grump complaining about 'kids
these days'. Every subreddit I try makes me feel like it's 1996 again and
everything is new, and everyone is wowed by the same old stuff and rehashing
the same old political/religious/etc arguments. It feels 20 years out of date
to me. I keep hearing you just need to find the 'right' subreddits for you,
but so far, no luck.

Instagram: I use it/post fairly regularly. Not quite sure why. I don't enjoy
it more than when I see the same pictures on Facebook.

Likely the way I derive value from these things is that I don't care about
brands/influencers/etc. People who really like Instagram and Twitter seem to
care more deeply than I do about random people they've never met. The reason I
derive more value from Facebook than any of the others is REAL people I
actually known and care about are there, and their content interests me. I
have no more use for 'online personalities' than I have for reality TV.

------
kradeelav
Tumblr - still the most reliable place to find portfolio art blogs that update
every now and then without the opinion fluff. While I do have an art-only
blog, I use it mostly for my (separate) personal blog for genuine essays &
scrapbooking of interesting links across the internet. May eventually migrate
to dreamwidth, though I'm going to miss being able to reblog other folks
artwork.

Twitter - self promotion via posting art and chatting with industry folks, but
no real feed-reading.

Mastodon - a clone of twitter, see above.

Inoreader - RSS feed reader for all the actual consuming once every ~2 weeks.

Overall - almost non-existent consuming other than the personal blog ... what
can I say, I like it nice and quiet. :)

------
iBelieve
Twitter: I follow Christian leaders I respect as well as a bunch of software
developers and some software projects

Facebook: I have a small number of friends on Facebook, but I never use it for
posting personal things about my life, just to follow people.

RSS: I follow a lot of software projects, software developer blogs, and some
Christian leaders/bloggers. This overlaps with Twitter to some extent but more
for interesting articles or product updates that I don't want to miss.

Reddit: I follow some tech and software dev reddits, but it seems like there
are too many beginner questions rather than interesting discussions

Blog: I have a blog in the works, not actively writing on it yet

~~~
jacquesm
> I follow Christian leaders I respect

That made me wonder if Jesus Chris was alive today whether he would have a
twitter account for you to follow.

~~~
NDT
Well, the Pope does.

~~~
jacquesm
There is a bit of a difference between the Pope and Jesus Christ himself. In
fact if Jesus Christ were alive I don't think we'd be in much need for a Pope
(and you'd be calling him Saint Peter).

------
randomsofr
Twitter: I follow mostly programming related accounts.

Instagram: Follow church related stuff

Facebook: All my close friends and family, and some groups

LinkedIn: Don't really accept connect requests from people i don't know, so
just really professional connections.

Reddit: I follow some bike subreddits, and some tech, try to avoid r/all

HN: For the news

~~~
trav4225
lol, i don't want to make assumptions, but it's hard to not wonder if this
post is being downvoted simply because it mentions "church"...

~~~
UncleEntity
Yep, someone (or a group of someones) went through and downvoted the two posts
mentioning "church".

The moderator abuse on HN makes me want to find another "social network" site
to waste my precious time on.

(and, yes, I do in fact know this post will get downvoted because it is
"uninteresting" to talk about people abusing the moderation system but, as
they say, karma's a bitch)

------
lou1306
Mostly Reddit and (sigh) Facebook. Recently I've been experimenting both
Mastodon and micro.blog [^0]. Different approaches to
federation/decentralization, both quite interesting.

[^0]: [https://micro.blog/](https://micro.blog/)

------
jedanbik
I use Nuzzel to track things shared by multiple people that I follow on
various platforms such as Twitter that are trending over a given timeframe.

Great if you are interested in getting news from a niche area - let's say you
follow 10 high profile VR people on twitter, and then half of them post an
article about some VR thing, I'll see that on Nuzzel, and I won't have to
scroll through Twitter and mentally cluster/count to know about the hot new
thing in VR that VR people are talking about.

[http://nuzzel.com/](http://nuzzel.com/)

------
lev99
Facebook:

    
    
        * Groups: My primary use of Facebook.  I'm involved with several local and special interest groups.  
    
        * Messenger: It's better than SMS.
    
        * Videos: The video system is really good, and I've subscribed to several channels.  Mostly industry, intellectual, and educational channels.
    
        * Walls: When I ask myself "I wounder what that person I fell out of touch with 2 years ago is up to" this is where I go.  
    
        * Events: If I feel the need to go out and get some R&R but I don't have any plans I check this for things to do. 
    
    

LinkedIn: Early in my career I created a LinkedIn page. I've received several
job offers from it over the years, and even accepted two. I keep it up, and
use it as a reference to build my resume. If I'm considering switching offices
I flip that switch to get a feel for the current local labor market and how it
matches with my skill set.

IRC: Classics never die.

Special interest webforms: Another place to meet people with similar hobbies.

Discord: This is starting to take over IRC in several communities I am
involved in. It's Slack for fun things instead of work things. I watch about a
dozen topics in a half dozen "servers".

------
spondyl
Facebook: Eh, I don't check it but I use Messenger at least a few times a day.
Events is neat but I never go to any. It was useful for flat hunting because
there's a closed group on there with about 70K people in my city. Things like
that are pretty priceless.

Twitter: I like Twitter but it took me a few years to get it. I follow a mix
of shitposting anime avatars and more serious accounts which I should prune
this weekend come to think of it. I've slowly transitioned over time from one
of those shitposting accounts to just using my actual name and photo. It's
good fun but only if you don't take it seriously.

Reddit: It's great for searching for specific communities ie:
/r/thatpeelingfeeling or /r/depthdub but I don't use it too often unless I'm
interesting in something in particular

Instagram: I post rarely. I'll sometimes post a photo of a meal if I'm with
friends and jokingly say "Look at me, being a big millenial piece of shit"
jokingly, haha.

RSS: I use Newsblur daily and it's super nice.

Blog: I sometimes write things but my site is more of an excuse to write code.

Snapchat: It's popular but I could care less. It feels like a chore honestly.

------
abruzzi
I don’t use any of the “social networks”. Instead I frequent topic specific
forums that are targeted towards things I’m interested in: advrider.com for
motorcycle discussion, photrio.com and pentaxforums.com for photography and
darkroom relegated info, gearslutz.com for synthesizer and music recording
discussion.

------
s_dev
Subreddits: /r/Ireland /r/DevelEire /r/europe
/r/swift+programming+webdev+unixporn+linuxmasterrace+etc (Still a reddit
addict after years)

Twitter/Product Hunt (Really don't like twitter, gradually moving on)

Slack (Dislike it because of system footprint it imposes)

YouTube/Google+/GSuite

Have disliked Facebook since 2006.

------
Symmetry
Subreddits: AskHistorians, SpaceX, NeutralPolitics, and a number of others.

Twitter: I follow a number of intellectuals I respect and hope to be linked to
interesting articles and papers.

Facebook: I check for event invites as part of my daily routine but avoid
reading my feed.

Newsblur: Following lots of blogs and some Tumblrs.

Blog: I don't post enough.

------
skurpyun
Frequently (daily, or a couple times per day) \- reddit/imgur (news, jokes,
tech stuff, etc) \- instagram (for the pics... though slowly losing interest
due to the ads) \- twitter (news, fake-news, and tech stuff) \- HN (news) \-
telegram (various programming channels)

Regularly (once or twice a week) \- linkedin \- ello

Infrequently (once every week or two or three or...) \- facebook (I hate it,
but all my friends/family are there) \- google+ (photography groups) \- vimeo

Practically never (once a year... maybe) \- pinterest \- flickr (really just
to remind myself it's still there) \- tumblr

------
omgbananas
Sublevel. The design is pretty good, but it's a little lacking on features
which may or may not be a good thing.

[https://sublevel.net](https://sublevel.net)

------
mabynogy
IRC! It's the best system I've tried to get "social" interactions.

It's fast, text-based and the channel I'm on is populated by cool guys doing
original pieces of programming (a weblink for the curious:
[https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net?channels=#/g/dpt](https://kiwiirc.com/client/irc.rizon.net?channels=#/g/dpt)).

------
ecesena
Mostly Medium, and increasingly Linkedin. Both mostly for writing & reading
blog posts.

A little bit of Twitter & Pinterest, the former for typically just for sharing
my content (but I have very few followers), the latter for ideas/collections
(and for work, of course).

From time to time "I" like things on Facebook, typically when my wife gets my
phone and likes her posts :)

------
eclat
Reddit but looking for an alternative, I can't seem to amalgamate the
information I want to read even though I've painstakingly organised everything
into multireddits in the past.

IG, PH, FB, Twitter, Indiehackers, Growthhackers, Pocket, Slack Groups, and
Feedly.

ATM I'm trying to consolidate everything on Feedly and Pocket (as a read-
later) but it isn't easy.

------
markkat
[https://hubski.com](https://hubski.com) thoughtful conversations

------
iamthepieman
I use Marco Polo to stay in touch with family. Both my wife's family and my
own discovered it a couple of months ago and it's a great immediate way to
stay in touch with each others daily lives.

I use reddit to follow a very small number of specialized topics and very
occasionally post.

that's it.

------
fenwick67
Mastodon for general musings, art-posting and feed-scrolling

Reddit for more topic-specific stuff (mechanical keyboards, D&D etc)

SMS for person-to-person chat

I have a blog for whenever I feel like writing a blog post, or showcasing
software stuff I'm working on

------
protomyth
Twitter: sadly, the UI that keeps showing me people's favorites instead of
just their retweets is killing my enjoyment. I really wish they would quit
screwing around with someone that should be so simple.

~~~
maleno
This was really bugging me until I realised that sorting the people I follow
into lists basically reverts my feeds into a standard chronological timeline
again. Minus Twitter's "screwing around", the site is actually useable. Might
take a bit of work if you follow a lot of people, but it's totally been worth
it for me at least.

------
4ad
I don't use social media. I have a Google+ account to share photos (and
nothing else) with my family, but the bugs make that harder and harder, so
I'll have to abandon it. (Any suggestions?)

~~~
coatmatter
Share directly from the Photos app or photos.google.com - don't go to
plus.google.com, it's dead ([https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/how-mark-
zuckerberg-...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/06/how-mark-zuckerberg-
led-facebooks-war-to-crush-google-plus)).

~~~
4ad
Google photos is extremely buggy too, and doesn't work the way I want it to
work. It's almost impossible to upload a large number of photos from a desktop
machine. It inevitably dies during the upload, then I have to figure out which
pictures exactly didn't upload. And then I get duplicate pictures in the
album, albeit not always.

Also, the phone app is extremely adamant that I upload _ALL_ my photos to
Google, which I don't want to do. If you only want to selectively upload
stuff, the interface really gets in your way.

Google photos is extremely annoying because it requires me to give names to
albums, while Google+ is perfectly happy with untitled posts. You can share
without creating a new album... but only from your phone, not from your
desktop, and if you do it from your phone you very quickly lose the reference
to the untitled "album". Nor to mention that you don't have a chronological
view of what you shared with whom.

Google+ had a very good permission model, Google photos lacks this, AFAICT.
Also, I use a paid Google Apps account, and very often people with free Gmail
accounts can't see the photos I share with them. I couldn't determine what
causes this, or how to fix it. Sometimes it happens, sometimes not.

Minor gripe, but I strongly dislike the reverse chronological view used by the
phone app.

With Google+, the people I shared photos with received an e-mail notification
(albeit not always... again, another frustrating bug). With Google photos they
get a push notification on their phone, which they dislike (perfectly
understandable, IMO). Also, they could just click on the link in the e-mail
and see the pictures in their browser, Google photos requires an app to be
installed.

I could go on and on.

Even if Google photos would not be so spectacularly dysfunctional, I would
still prefer to move away from Google services as much as it's possible.

I'd rather just use a simple, paid service where I could upload pictures (in
original quality, with full EXIF data) either from the desktop or from a
mobile device, and where I could share untitled posts (albums) with people
who'd get the notification via e-mail and access them via the browser (or some
app, but the browser must always work). The albums should be downloadable as
zip files (in original quality and with full EXIF data) by the people I shared
them with.

I tried SmugMug, and it kind of works, except that it doesn't support a
"naked" custom domain, so example.com doesn't work, but www.example.com and
pics.example.com work. This might seem like a minor gripe, but I want to do it
right if I do it at all.

I am very tempted to write something myself.

------
slipwalker
Twitter ( for the most current news on my echo chamber ) and Linkedin.

------
overcast
Instagram for business. The rest is not needed in my life.

------
philippz
Facebook Messenger: To chat with friends Facebook Groups: To exchange with my
industry Twitter: To exchange with my industry Reddit: Fun Stomt: Feedback to
Companies and to track favours. I use it like a social todo list.

------
120bits
Mostly tech related subreddits. Like r/programming.

I have flipboard app on my phone. I have a feed for science and tech.

Twitter to follow some professionals like John Carmack.

Youtube/Google+

------
eatbitseveryday
I use [https://ello.co/](https://ello.co/) and HN. Dropped reddit, FB last
year.

------
client4
Does Keybase count? It allows me to update various contact methods and allows
strangers to contact me in a verifiable manner.

------
YouKnowBetter
Use as in actively, participating & creating content: nothing.

Use as in glansing over, stalking & timewasting: everything.

------
danso
\- Twitter is my main venue

\- Slack for work

\- Reddit, more for information finding

\- Facebook and Instagram periodically, maybe once a week at most

------
Jeaye
Freenode IRC, for the past decade.

------
zitterbewegung
All the ones that I'm forced to do because my friends tell me its a good idea.

------
Huhty
Snapzu!

[http://snapzu.com](http://snapzu.com)

------
NiklasMort
Mastodon

------
mistahdarcy
Mastodon.social, freepo.st, and forums (does that even count?)

------
photograve
What? HN is a social media actually!

I use Twitter and ProductHunt.

------
craftyguy
Does github count?

------
strooper
Facebook, Twitter, Linkedin, Reddit, and Google.

------
monkmartinez
Strava, Reddit

~~~
coatmatter
Strava is easily my favourite social network (if one could even call it that).
It's non-addicting and the more I use it, the better I feel and more
productive I am. I've never ever seen an argument on it either. Its positive
flow-on effects are superb.

The heat map "revelations" earlier this year was slightly fascinating but made
me wonder how many of those writing or commenting about it have actually ever
used Strava.

Disclosure: I don't "race" using Strava and use "common sense" to avoid taking
risks, etc - the riskiest thing to health for most people these days are
sedentary activities.

------
dev1n
Instagram, Twitter, Medium, YouTube.

------
robotron
MeWe, Reddit, G+

------
inondle
Reddit, dev.to

------
quantumofmalice
gab.ai

the chans

